# Slow leak in tank?!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I think my 10g may have a slow leak/seepage.... 

My husband noticed the other day, a little mold growing at the bottom of the tank (outside) at the edge where it touches the stand.

I cleaned the tank yesterday (regular WC and gravel vacuum) and filled the tank back up. 

Later last evening, we noticed that there is water actually under the tank. It just seeps to the edge and doesn't go any farther. If we wipe it away, it comes right back, but doesn't go past the edges of the tank. It's not coming from the air pump/stone/tubing or the filter - we checked all that. (I don't even know _how_ it started to leak.... it's been fine for a year!)

My 20g is_ just_ starting week 3 of it's cycle, (day 15), with ammonia at 4ppm, Nitrites at 4.5ppm (already peaked at 5 and going down slowly). So, I could potentially still have another 2 weeks of cycling or more..... what do I do?

We can't afford a spare tank! We _just_ bought the 20g and stand, plus the 36g kit and can't afford to buy anything else.

Do you think because the leak is so slow, that I may be able to squeak by until the cycle is done? (Over the entire week the tank lost maybe 1/2 cm to 1 cm of water.... partly evaporation and partly seepage.) I'm a little worried about what the stand looks like underneath the tank, but am hoping that with bleach and water and some drying out, it will be ok.

Since it's such a slow leak do you think it will be ok until the cycle is done?

Thanks soooo much!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think you'd be okay until you get the other tank ready. To fix it....if it were me....given it is that slow, drain and locate the leak and seal from the outside with silicone sealant. Let dry for a day and refill and re-evaluate. Sounds like it would almost seal itself. Any more time spent to repair just wouldn't be worth it to me. Worse case, get a replacement 10g. Aren't they like $15?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks.

I would drain, but I've got a _ton_ of shrimp in there and they are super hard to catch! I'd have to up root all the plants and decor. (Then, the tank would be cloudy with fish mulm when I re-fill it, which can't be great for the animals.....)

If I _have_ to, (ex: I notice a stream or that the water is steadily going down), I'll have to get a new tank.... ugh! For the 2 weeks left of cycling, lol.

Thanks though, I feel better knowing that it should be ok until the 20g is done. (You'll hear me scream from where you in are White Plains if it suddenly cracks and I loose everything in the tank, lol!!) Hoping it's not stressing the tank, possibly causing a sudden crack. Aaaand that the stand isn't moldy underneath!!

(You know me - the OCD nut that I am, lol - I had to go away to a sleep clinic last night for a study, riiiight after I found the leak.... you can imagine my panic! Poor hubby! He was in charge of monitoring the tank. He had instructions on how to rig the 5g bucket with the filter and heater should it have become necessary, hahahaha! You can just imagine my night of worrying when I should have been sleeping!!) Thankfully, it looks the same as last night. (I'll take "no change" over "worse!")


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im more paranoid than Ben,lol.I myself would get a tote from a store about the same volume and place the inhabitants from the ten into it until the 20 is done.You can get by with a handfull of the substrate and the plants with the light and filter and everything just moved over.Since you are just placing everyone in the 20 soon anyways there is no reason for cosmetics,just throw them over.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

It's really not that hard to drain and re-scape a 10g. I changed substrates in my 10g shrimp tank last week and it took a total of 2 hours, start to finish. Just be sure to keep everything soaked, gravel included. The cloudiness and debris settled after 2-3 hours. For a short period like that the cloudiness shouldn't affect your stock. Once the decor is taken out the shrimp aren't too hard to catch, especially in such a small tank.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm thinking for now I'll see how it goes. If I notice _any_ change, I'll move them for sure. I'm gonna be stressing everyone out in 2 weeks moving them to the 20g, so I'd rather not do it again now. (Especially since I think I have a pregnant Oto.)

Thanks for the advice everyone though. I will keep in mind that the 'mulm' will settle quickly if I do have to move them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Technically, your oto can't be pregnant unless they are livebearers.


----------



## mmccannon (May 10, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I would think you'd be okay until you get the other tank ready. To fix it....if it were me....given it is that slow, drain and locate the leak and seal from the outside with silicone sealant. Let dry for a day and refill and re-evaluate. Sounds like it would almost seal itself. Any more time spent to repair just wouldn't be worth it to me. Worse case, get a replacement 10g. Aren't they like $15?


Well, I would rather fix the leaking from the inside. In case you fix from the outside, than the water will still find its way out. Just think of the pressure of the water column.
I always do with FBS silicone, and that works.


----------

